# MiraCool transfer papers leaves polymer window on dark shirts?!?



## monkchild (Aug 11, 2006)

Hello.

I haven't tried the MiraCool transfer papers yet, but they seem the best and only option if you want to get rid of that polymer plastic window around the design (I find this is a necessitiy). However, a guy I spoke to today said that even the MiraCool paper leaves a polymer window when printed on any other color than white t-shirts?! So it would only work on white t-shirts he said. Is this really true?!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Yes, that's true. You need opaque paper for colored shirts (or get plastisol transfers made).

You can also do a search for miracool here at the forums to see lots of posts with other members's experience with that paper.


----------



## monkchild (Aug 11, 2006)

hello.

thanks for your reply. you say "opaque papers" - what do you mean? what are they and if i use them on dark t-shirts, would there be no polymer window?

and is the same true for phototrans imageclip transfer papers for laser color printers? that they only work without the polymer window on white tees?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Opaque transfers are for printing on your home printer and pressing onto dark colored t-shirts.

Just about all transfer paper leaves a polymer film window. Opaque paper will too, but most people just trim it. The quality of opaque transfer paper overall isn't that great.

Most folks who want to heat press their design on dark color t-shirts with no polymer window and great quality just use plastisol transfers.


----------



## fancystitches (Aug 21, 2006)

Can you get this paper from any one else other than Cindy ? They are out of stock and communicating rather to carry it any more or not.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Can you get this paper from any one else other than Cindy ?


I think there are other suppliers that carry opaque transfers. If you check out BestBlanks.com, Imprintables.com, they carry a lot of heat press paper supplies.


----------



## adcoffey (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi, The opaque I use is Jetwear Dark and also Jetwear II double green line which I buy from T-shirt Supplies.com. He also has an e-bay site with good prices. The other thing you need to know about opaque is when printing do not mirror image the design and after printing it needs to be trimmed or you will have a white background in your design. There are instructions on the package on how to separate the backing from the front before trimming and then use scissors or commercial cutter to trim around the design, place right side up and cover with paper included and heat press, let cool and remove paper. If you use good ink and "best" for ink settings on the printer, you will get good results with opaque for dark shirts. The only way to avoid the polymer on light color shirts is to trim as close as you can to the design and again if you have a cutter then you can trim these as well and no polymer will show. I use a Craft Robo and can trace designs and then cut them so it's a lot easier to do t-shirts.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

wow! very good Agnes, 


a Craft Robo. what do those cost $ ?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I use Iron all and MiraCool which are the same paper different sellers. iron all available from New Milford Photo. I use this paper alot..


----------



## polomac (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi Monkchild, I noticed that you said phototrans for laser printing.Mira cool will not work in a laser printer if that is what you are using. Mira cool is ink jet only. You have to be careful that you buy paper designed for laser or ink jet. That also goes for opaque paper, if you use a ink jet design paper in a laser printer, the paper could melt and burn.


----------



## adcoffey (Jul 13, 2006)

I got mine thru Sign Supply or Ordways but there are others selling it at $395. Check out http://www.craftrobostore.com and they have vendors listed and lots of info on the Craftrobo and the Craftrobo Pro which is higher priced but will cut wider paper or vinyl. These machines have a robotic eye that reads registration marks and then cuts the design. You can also import other formats and use the tools in the software to trace your design and then cut full color transfers. I love mine and am able to expand into other mediums for t-shirts. I bought some thermoflex wearable vinyl and also flock which has a fuzzy feeling to it to personalize the hoodies for our school. I also plan on doing outdoor vinyl for window graphics, license plates and decals so I will get my moneys worth from this machine.


----------



## transfer fun (Aug 17, 2006)

fancystitches said:


> Can you get this paper from any one else other than Cindy ? They are out of stock and communicating rather to carry it any more or not.


check out visual communications/powerful papers, also dharma trading co.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

monkchild said:


> hello.
> 
> thanks for your reply. you say "opaque papers" - what do you mean? what are they and if i use them on dark t-shirts, would there be no polymer window?
> 
> and is the same true for phototrans imageclip transfer papers for laser color printers? that they only work without the polymer window on white tees?


Imageclip is not limited to white only shirts. It works great on light color shirts also and believe me there is no polymer window. I suggest you get some samples from a vendor and try it for yourself. That's how I decided to go with Imageclip. For me it is the best there is amongst the transfer I have tried beside the One Step Brite from Airwaves. Used One Step Brite for 12 years. Had to stop using it since the ink for my Thermal Transfer Printer has been discontinued.

Magic Touch is coming out with opaque transfer that uses Imageclip technique sometime this month. I have read from other forum that the sample shirt presented in the trade show looked impressive. Colorstarink is a Magic Touch distributor. Keep checking their website for announcement and sample offering. Hopefully it is the "Holy Gail" for dark shirt. I think the paper is called WOW 7.0.

Here is the link: Colorstar Ink

Luis


----------

